# Corsair GS800 Fan not working properly



## wakeupdodo (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been performing some upgrades to my computer, and recently bought a Corsair GS 800 power supply. I know that the fan is designed to only turn when needed (such as heavy load due to graphically intense games).

However, the whenever the fan turns on, it seems to 'skip' for several seconds with alarming regularity. Basically, the fan will get up to speed, then I hear a noise (it almost sounds like a hard drive skipping), and when I look inside lo and behold the fan is not spinning. When it does spin, it is very quiet and everything works great. Unfortunately, even as I type this it is skipping and stopping.

From what I can observe it looks and sounds as though the fan has a bad connection to the motor, and the sounds I'm hearing are the motor straining to turn the fan blade. But alas, I am no computer technician, which is why I'm here in the first place. Any ideas?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The fan in your power supply will vary speed with load, but should never actually stop. You are hearing either a bad bearing grinding or motor rattle from it not able to start/run at a low speed. In either case, RMA the supply.


----------



## wakeupdodo (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I assumed I'd need to return it, as I don't know anything about PSUs. Was hoping there'd be some kind of easy fix that I couldn't find on my google searches, but oh well. Luckily, I got the PSU from Best Buy so I can just exchange it tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Replace the GS Model with a TX for better quality.


----------

